# Ventless gas heater repairs



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Does anyone know where you can get a wall hung ventless gas heater repaired in Oakland County. I have one in my garage that used to be in my old camp. I think the knob/valve needs replacing. It will light, but will not catch in the groove and stay lit. I think the knob got turned without it being pushed down and damaged some part internally. It's not that old and has had little use so I don't want to pitch it, plus new ones cost $250.00+


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

What brand is it?

You can probably find the manufacturers' web site and see if they sell parts. I'd be willing to bet that you can order a part online and fix it yourself. It shouldn't be too hard.

John


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Call Countryside Hardware on Ford Road. I think it's in Dearborn Heights, Mi. If not, maybe Westland??


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

jpollman said:


> What brand is it?
> 
> You can probably find the manufacturers' web site and see if they sell parts. I'd be willing to bet that you can order a part online and fix it yourself. It shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> John


Believe it or not there isn't a name anywhere on the whole damn thing. I'm going to try and find the owners manual next time I go to camp. I usually don't throw them out. I thought the same thing If I can find the part it can't be that hard to change. It's not like these things are complicated they only have a gas valve, burner and lighter!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, the name of the hardware store is Town N Country, they sell Glowarm's


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

If it is the gas valve/operator, you'll probably pay $200 for someone to supply the part and install it. I'm a licensed HVAC contractor and I paid almost $100 for a gas valve for my Empire unit heater from the wholesale supplyhouse. By the time you add the markup and labor, it's up there.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DESA International makes MOST of those......
http://www.desatech.com/product.cgi?products=Wall Heaters
Northern tool & equip sells 'em cheaper than most do.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thanks for all of the help everyone. I was at camp yesterday and found the owners manual which also gives me the manufacturers name. I visited their website and read the troubleshooting section of the manual and there are a couple of things I'm going to try before settling on the gas valve, like the thermo-coupler.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

So what brand was it??
Try cleaning the burner with compressed air , I thought ours had a bad valve too (which IS the most costly part BTW) , I did buy a new thermocouple , but found that the burner had dust sucked into it and it would not stay lit.

G'Luck!!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

sfw1960 said:


> So what brand was it??
> !


Martin Industries


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nailer, I got an Empire with a missing knob. Luckily it was free, my buddy had it in his house and someone twisted the knob and broke it. I could not buy just a knob, had to buy the whole controller. Wasn't worth it so I ended buying a new one from Menards. It is a Desa and I added a fan and it works great. I have it in a bonus room in my garage.:coolgleam


----------

